# Should Opening Fuel Cap allow a whoosh of air?



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

When I open the fuel cap on an 87 stanza wagon, I notice a ton of air rushing. Is this normal? Should the cap normally allow air in and is old and might be plugged?

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Perfectly normal, actually if there was no sound of air when opening cap would mean the cap is leaking. Fuel injected systems are pressurized, even when car is sitting, this air is being released when you remove cap. The cap is actually pressure tested before each smog test, smog test would not proceed if cap is leaking and a new cap has to be installed for the test.


----------



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks Bikeman, I appreciate the info!!

Alan


----------

